# Mercury March .MP3



## dglad (25 Feb 2009)

Folks--

I have a rather urgent need for an .mp3 of The Mercury March, the Signals march-past.  It's for a mess dinner I'm leading.  I guess I really only need an excerpt of the first 30 seconds or so.  Can a kind soul out there arrange to share either the full .mp3 or an excerpt of the first 30 seconds with me?  Please let me know on here, or at dglad@shaw.ca.

Just to be clear, I'm not anxious to break copyright, either.  I'd be happy to pay, which means that if someone can direct me to a commercial site that would have it for download for a fee, that would be fine, as well.

Many thanks in advance.

D. Laderoute
LCol


----------



## Timex (25 Feb 2009)

There's some traffic here that might help.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76934.0


----------



## dglad (25 Feb 2009)

Timex said:
			
		

> There's some traffic here that might help.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/76934.0



Yes, I saw that, thanks.  Unfortunately, I haven't received a reply back from the indiv that said he has a copy of the .mp3, so I'm casting net wider now.

DL


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Feb 2009)

I thought I saw a copy on the CFSCE DWAN site, I can check tomorrow. Alternatively, the Home Station Adjt (A captain a can't remember the name of) would probably have something.


----------



## jmlz87 (2 Mar 2009)

dglad said:
			
		

> Folks--
> 
> I have a rather urgent need for an .mp3 of The Mercury March, the Signals march-past.  It's for a mess dinner I'm leading.  I guess I really only need an excerpt of the first 30 seconds or so.  Can a kind soul out there arrange to share either the full .mp3 or an excerpt of the first 30 seconds with me?  Please let me know on here, or at dglad@shaw.ca.
> 
> ...



Sir,

I have searched the DWAN high and low as well as the CFSCE DWAN site and I have no links or leads to a copy of the MercuryMarch.mp3 anywhere.


----------



## Drag (6 Mar 2009)

http://shearwater.mil.ca/wing_cwo/marches.asp

DWAN link.  Has pretty much all the marches you would ever need for a Mess Dinner.  Can be downloaded in MP3 format


----------

